# Coshocton county!



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

We found about 10 good sized grays and a couple dryads saddles yesterday in coshocton


----------



## loshonhora (May 6, 2014)

i found 47 blacks and 7 small yellows over the weekend.


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

NICE! Turning out to be a decent season!


----------

